# 1995 polaris 400 smoking



## THark88

My dad just bought this from my gpa and its smoking real bad out of the exhaust!! Been sitting for two months ... I've never dealt with a polaris before! Any ideas would be helpful

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## Polaris425

What color smoke? Blue/grey or more white.


----------



## THark88

grey/white.. smells like gas !! (quad has been sitting outside for months) but it smelled so much that my step mom kicked us outta the house (LOL Seriously) and the first thing i did was throw my clothes in the washer.

untill tonight my dad said it wouldn't start. i got it started.. but seems weak and smokes SOOOOO MUCH..

again i know this is VERY BROAD, but i just had no idea and my dad just lost his job (4 yrs before he could retire) so i'm just trying to help out...

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

also, it dies at idle.. seems to idle VERY low then die


----------



## Polaris425

IT may just need to run a while. White smoke = gas, blue = oil.

Probably needs a really good carb cleaning and fresh fuel.


----------



## THark88

OK. I'll try to run some stuff through it and let it run. Gas has been in it for at least 6 months. 

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## Coolwizard

Fresh gas will help!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well I'd assume this is a 400 2 stroke ? It's going to smoke 

Black smoke is - to much fuel 
White is steam - that would be a head gasket 
Blue is - oil but for a 2 stroke that's normal if it's a 4 stroke then you need either valve seals or new rings ..


----------



## poop

Did you figure it out yet what the problem was or is?


----------

